# Powertech scd3 Pitch suggestions



## ryan_riggle09

Hard to say cause every prop is different, you could get a two 15s and they may would throw different rpms. I have a spyder fx17 with the f70, I tried 14 first and hit limiter before I even got to full throttle, went with the 15 and getting 6100 to 6200 at wot. Are you running jack plate?


----------



## GAD88

ryan_riggle09 said:


> Hard to say cause every prop is different, you could get a two 15s and they may would throw different rpms. I have a spyder fx17 with the f70, I tried 14 first and hit limiter before I even got to full throttle, went with the 15 and getting 6100 to 6200 at wot. Are you running jack plate?


o


ryan_riggle09 said:


> Hard to say cause every prop is different, you could get a two 15s and they may would throw different rpms. I have a spyder fx17 with the f70, I tried 14 first and hit limiter before I even got to full throttle, went with the 15 and getting 6100 to 6200 at wot. Are you running jack plate?


yes 6 inch i get my best rpms and speed set about 3 1/2 inches up and some trim


----------



## ryan_riggle09

I have the scd and like you said it doesn’t have much cup, have you considered just going up in pitch in the same prop you have? I am just thinking that if I was running a jack plate I would want to keep the cup so I wouldn’t loose traction if I was running motor high.


----------



## GAD88

ryan_riggle09 said:


> I have the scd and like you said it doesn’t have much cup, have you considered just going up in pitch in the same prop you have? I am just thinking that if I was running a jack plate I would want to keep the cup so I wouldn’t loose traction if I was running motor high.


the prop im running has way too much cup to go up in pitch. they say it will bog down the f70. im not going to run the scd if i get one all the time just when i make 60+ mile runs a day. Most of the areas you dont need a jackplate.


----------



## ryan_riggle09

Oh okay well I’m not sure weight difference with our boats but with mine I get 36 mph at 6200 rpms. I am running scd3 15


----------



## MariettaMike

Get the SCD3R15P.


----------



## GAD88

GAD88 said:


> the prop im running has way too much cup to go up in pitch. they say it will bog down the f70. im not going to run the scd if i get one all the time just when i make 60+ mile runs a day. Most of the areas you dont need a jackplate.


what speed r u getting with the 15 pitch?


----------



## GAD88

ryan_riggle09 said:


> Oh okay well I’m not sure weight difference with our boats but with mine I get 36 mph at 6200 rpms. I am running scd3 15


how is the holeshot with it?
do you think u could go up in pitch.
my hull weighs 650# what about yours


----------



## ryan_riggle09

Prolly 200 more pounds then yours I have 18 gallon gas tank, and I think we have same weight as far as batteries. I don’t think I could turn enough Rpms with a 16 unless I raised motor up to the last hole
Or had jack plate. Hole shot is good and grip is good for me.


----------



## ryan_riggle09

36 was also by myself not with another person


----------



## GAD88

ryan_riggle09 said:


> 36 was also by myself not with another person


i hit 35.5 on mine solo


----------



## ryan_riggle09

I would prolly try the 15, if you get from ken and it revs to high or not enough speed you can pay the 35 bucks and swap it for a 16. Idk where you are but I’m in south ga, if you were close I would meet you and let you try the 15


----------



## GAD88

ryan_riggle09 said:


> I would prolly try the 15, if you get from ken and it revs to high or not enough speed you can pay the 35 bucks and swap it for a 16. Idk where you are but I’m in south ga, if
> you were close I would meet you and
> let you try the 15


yea thanks im way too far away.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

I also run a 15" pitch on flat boat 35/37 6000


----------



## matt_baker_designs

I have a Powertech RED3R16PYM90 on my Yamaha 70. I get 34mph at 5300rmp with just me and 1/2 tank of fuel, the jackplate up around 3 and the motor trimmed up a decent amount. I’m looking to drop down to a 15p or possibly a 14p to get closer to 6300rpm. Boat is an East Cape Lostmen.


----------



## GAD88

matt_baker_designs said:


> I have a Powertech RED3R16PYM90 on my Yamaha 70. I get 34mph at 5300rmp with just me and 1/2 tank of fuel, the jackplate up around 3 and the motor trimmed up a decent amount. I’m
> looking to drop down to a 15p or possibly a 14p to get closer to 6300rpm. Boat is an East Cape Lostmen.


yes those rpms are way too low im running a sww3r13PYM90 and hit 6300 WOT no problem and 34mph with myself and a buddy full tank and 3 batteries. u need to drop to a 14 for sure.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

matt_baker_designs said:


> I have a Powertech RED3R16PYM90 on my Yamaha 70. I get 34mph at 5300rmp with just me and 1/2 tank of fuel, the jackplate up around 3 and the motor trimmed up a decent amount. I’m looking to drop down to a 15p or possibly a 14p to get closer to 6300rpm. Boat is an East Cape Lostmen.


Get the scd3 15, i had red3 17 not good


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah

GAD88 said:


> Hey guys im currently running a powertech sww3r13 prop on my ranger phantom 168 with a yamaha F70. Im interested in some more speed for the long runs through ENP. Im hitting 6300rpms WOT and getting about 34 mph with full fuel tank 3 batteries and another buddy with me. im talking with powertech and they recommend the scd3 in 16 pitch. prop gods recommend 15 pitch. they both say since the prop is not crazy cupped like the sww i will be able to go up a few inches in pitch and the scd is a lot easier to turn. what do u guys think? Thanks
> 
> Giovanni


Powertech makes some good props, but the SCD series is not designed for speed and efficiency, if that's what you're looking for. Looking at your numbers and a couple of performance bulletins - why not go with the Yamaha Talon SS 13 1/8 x 14 pitch (part# 6N7-45970-00-00)? It's the fastest, most fuel efficient K-sized prop I have tested, among many. The SDS (Shift Dampening) hub eliminates the clunk when shifting in gear. If the RPMs are too high with the 14 pitch, the next size up is 16 pitch. Just sayin'. Maybe Ken at Prop Gods has one you could try.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah

Another prop worth mentioning would be the Michigan Wheel Apollo XHS 13 3/8 x 15 pitch, part# 993143 with XHS II hub kit# 203. Less expensive, but still a good performance prop.


----------



## GAD88

SkiffaDeeDooDah said:


> Another prop worth mentioning would be the Michigan Wheel Apollo XHS 13 3/8 x 15 pitch, part# 993143 with XHS II hub kit# 203. Less expensive, but still a good performance prop.


Yes I have heard good things about the Yamaha talon prop. I've come to a conclusion after trying higher pitch props to get more top and you end up losing too much holeshot especially with the Yamaha F70 on my boat. Jack foreman is sending me a prop he has dialed in for my boat. I rather be able to jump up shallow and run fully jacked up then have top end. Just my preference. Thanks


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah

GAD88 said:


> Yes I have heard good things about the Yamaha talon prop. I've come to a conclusion after trying higher pitch props to get more top and you end up losing too much holeshot especially with the Yamaha F70 on my boat. Jack foreman is sending me a prop he has dialed in for my boat. I rather be able to jump up shallow and run fully jacked up then have top end. Just my preference. Thanks


Sounds like a good plan. I've heard good things about Jack Foreman's props


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> I also run a 15" pitch on flat boat 35/37 6000


Changed engine to a yamaha 130 2 stroke n run d black yamaha 19" n still testing n breakn in.


----------



## GAD88

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Changed engine to a yamaha 130 2 stroke n run d black yamaha 19" n still testing n breakn in.


Me too sold the F70 and got a 90vmax. Night and day difference. Motor can turn any prop. Bet that 130 gona haul ass.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

GAD88 said:


> Me too sold the F70 and got a 90vmax. Night and day difference. Motor can turn any prop. Bet that 130 gona haul ass.


Not yet, only 10 hrs during break in so far. Had to adjust trim tab angles to stop porpoise above 5500. Couldn't open it up.


----------



## GAD88

Do you have a cavitation plate? I had and Shaw wing on my f70 and now my vmax 90. It helps with the porpoising big time on my skiff. Also the props I’m running help too. Power tech pfs4 and sww4


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Added turnbuckels adjusters to fixed tabs. Setum at 14 deg n ran 6100. Too much angle down, reset to 9 deg now retest. Couldn't open up as tabs angle buried bow. No porpoise.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

What i noticed the f70la ran good with smaller diameter 13" props, say scd3 15" pitch!


----------



## JOE_JVX16

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> I also run a 15" pitch on flat boat 35/37 6000


What type of boat / setup do you have?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Papa said:


> Try powertech, give them a call they usually all ready know which prop best suits most boat configurations.


Pipe down!


----------



## Tgutt

ryan_riggle09 said:


> Hard to say cause every prop is different, you could get a two 15s and they may would throw different rpms. I have a spyder fx17 with the f70, I tried 14 first and hit limiter before I even got to full throttle, went with the 15 and getting 6100 to 6200 at wot. Are you running jack plate?


im trying to get my prop right too on my FX 17
Tried the scd 16 and it seems sluggish and low rpm’s. Had to jack up the plate so high to get any rpm’s. 
Any thoughts?
Thanks.


----------

